# Poll is over and we have our new vets!!



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll be the first to say congratulations to the winners of the poll Bullseye and Cashout!! I would also like to give a shout out to the others who made the vote. Though you didn't win you guys are still vets. We will be having another vote down the road, so get your game up as well as getting more active. This was a members vote so if your not real active its hard for guys to realize your veteran status. I can name a few of you guys that have the potential, just not active enough for members to see. We still are in the development of this board, but it is growing rapidly, and we have a great group thus far. So again congratulations bulls and cash. You both are great guys and I look forward to learning from you guys. The veteran tag is well deserved for you two!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2012)

congratz brothers!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gratz bullseye and cash.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

Well im just speechless to say the least,i do promise to do the very best i can,help anyone i can and work with everyone to make this an even better board!!!!Its such and honor to be elected as a vet,thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2012)

Bullseye you should know that you had a number of members pursuing this on your behalf. That speaks volumes to me.  Don't know you well, but I voted for you based on what I've heard. Good for you bro. Well deserved.


----------



## Jada (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats to cash and bull. U two guys deserve it and I'm happy u guys are on this board.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bullseye you should know that you had a number of members pursuing this on your behalf. That speaks volumes to me.  Don't know you well, but I voted for you based on what I've heard. Good for you bro. Well deserved.



thanks POB that means alot coming from a man that i dont know that well,that also speaks of high regards of you my brother


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2012)

Now bulls get to recruiting!!! Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Congrats to cash and bull. U two guys deserve it and I'm happy u guys are on this board.


thanks brother!!



BigHerm said:


> Now bulls get to recruiting!!! Lol



we'll do brother lol!!! I'll start at the old folks home lol


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2012)

Well deserved I must say.  You both have a fantastic knowledge base for the members & do a great job helping those in need.  You both also happen to be great guys & I proud to share this one of a kind board with you.  Congratulations Brothers!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Well deserved I must say.  You both have a fantastic knowledge base for the members & do a great job helping those in need.  You both also happen to be great guys & I proud to share this one of a kind board with you.  Congratulations Brothers!



thanks my brother!!!!! means alot


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats gentlemen! Much deserved!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations, bros!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

I knew Bullseye would be the next Vet. A true gentleman and solid bro. Great friendship and advice.

Cashout, well we hunted him down and stalked him to join. Great Vet to have here with info for everyone.

Two true Vets here bro's!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats Bullseye and Cash, two solid vets right there.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats!.............


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats Guys!!!! <


----------



## Georgia (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats *handshakes*


----------



## Hurt (Jul 18, 2012)

WELL I'm happy.  Two stand up, awesome guys.  I nominated both of you too   Congrats guys, and keep sharing your knowledge!


----------



## beasto (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats bro's well deserved!!!! Bullseye stay sharp on the knowlede its..KING!!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats folks


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome Bros!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 18, 2012)

Worthy vets! Mucho congrats.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks to all,i was very surprised so many members liked me,to consider and actually trust in me to help do a job to help our board along with everyone else here,im just at a loss for words,i will guarantee i will do my very best to help out inn anyway i can


----------



## CIII (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats fellas!!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 18, 2012)

All,

I am very humbled. I thank you for your support. More importantly, I am very pleased that you all saw fit to elect Bullseye - a good guy and someone whose passion, character, and commitment to the community are invaluable.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats brothers

And herm sorry that wasn't supposed to be disliked


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats brothers! Much deserved. Glad to have you guys here


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 18, 2012)

Bullseye is a master recruiter!!!

Good job fellas


----------



## JOMO (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrads to the both of you!! Well deserved!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive been so humbled by this,i read cashouts comments about me,and that makes it even better,he and I have had many,many converstaions about different subjects and he is a very intelligent man,and has tons of knowledge,he will be a big influence on everyone here.Im so glad he is a vet to,we all will learn from him,congrats my friend


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats to both!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 18, 2012)

Hell yeah congrats to Bull and Cash cant think of 2 more deserving guys both great even though ole farmer boy pulled one over on me with the farming job BS. Duped again LOL.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

